# Whiteface Pastel Silver- KIARA Update :)



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

Heads up, im is Australia, shes Silver not cinnamon 

Enjoy!


----------



## daharkazangel (Dec 11, 2013)

I always forget that ; ) isnt a friendly smiley on here lol . Its more a confused look haha!! Replace with


----------



## Nimra (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my god! Your bird is so sweet and cute!!!!


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Awww Kiara is really cute.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful colouring!!


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

simply gorgeous!


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

Wow, how beautiful! Very jealous of your pretty girl.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

She is very beautiful. And looks cuddly


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

She's stunning, and it looks like she is a little love bug!


----------



## Lu*lu (Jul 4, 2013)

What a snuggle bear! I loooove the light coloring on cockatiels, simply gorgeous!


----------



## Eyezik (Aug 12, 2014)

Beautiful bird. I love the silver.


----------



## estypest (Jul 31, 2014)

What a lovely coloured bird, and so snuggly and sweet too! Just want to reach into the screen and *scritches*


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

She's to die for! What a beauty.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She's absolutely stunning! I'm in love.


----------

